# Got drawn for kill deer plains unit f need some help



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey guys my son got drawn for kill deer plains gun dec10th unit f parking lot e 
I was hoping you would be able to give us a little in site on the areas to go, how to go about this hunt ,and where not to go I would greatly appreciate it he is 14 and been looking forward to and talking about this sence he was drawn for it .
Thank you again in advance.


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

BURNIN DAYLIGHT said:


> Hey guys my son got drawn for kill deer plains gun dec10th unit f parking lot e
> I was hoping you would be able to give us a little in site on the areas to go, how to go about this hunt ,and where not to go I would greatly appreciate it he is 14 and been looking forward to and talking about this sence he was drawn for it .
> Thank you again in advance.
> View attachment 250225
> View attachment 250226


 Great area to hunt! I hunted there with my son about 5years ago. We used a ground blind in a funnel between blocks of wood. He shot a doe within an hour and saw about 50 deer on the day.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

My buddy got drawn for kill deer plains 2or 3 years ago he told me to go from lot e up to where you see the dog leg in red around the pond and get into that small section between the two blocks of woods in that funnel so that's where we are going to set up and go from there


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

BURNIN DAYLIGHT said:


> My buddy got drawn for kill deer plains 2or 3 years ago he told me to go from lot e up to where you see the dog leg in red around the pond and get into that small section between the two blocks of woods in that funnel so that's where we are going to set up and go from there


That is exactly what we did and we had deer running by before I could get the blind up. The **** at the dogleg was overgrown when we were there so we had to cut into the woods early then head down to the funnel.


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

No-Net said:


> That is exactly what we did and we had deer running by before I could get the blind up. The **** at the dogleg was overgrown when we were there so we had to cut into the woods early then head down to the funnel.


My brother will be there the same day his is in section F E


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

We will probably see him there


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

If you come out to the road from parking spot E and head towards parking spot F .... enter the grassy field to where the woodlot ends near the road (just opposite side of woodlot where you are parked). Go into grassy field about 70 yds and watch the field edge and woodlot. What will happen is numerous deer will come out of fields from across road opposite refuge (private property) at daybreak and go back into refuge. They always seem to travel woodline from road and enter woods about 70yds away. I’ve been in there several times and that’s what the deer always do. There are plenty of deer so there are really no bad spots. Some spots definitely better than others though. Play the wind and sit where you can see. There are numerous bucks...quite a few dandy’s so I would be patient first thing in morning. You should have plenty of opportunity to shoot a deer. Good luck and have fun!!!


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you we drove past to find where we needed to be and just like you said deer were running across the road we seen them going both ways he is excited and I am excited to see him fill his tag fingers crossed.


----------



## moosetrax (Apr 22, 2005)

how did the hunt go for your son. My son and I hunted out of f f today. Tagged out by 9 am. (doe) Saw over 50 deer before we left at 11 am.


----------

